# Cannon Gun Safes at TSC



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 7, 2012)

Question... anyone seen the Cannon Gun Safe at Tractor Supply? ( or other retailer that carries them? what do you think?
I am thinking of one.... yeah there are better safes at much much more $$$.... but I was going to kind of hide it in a little cubby hole and line the cubby and the door with at least 3 layers of 5/8 sheet rock.. ( add a bit to the fire rating) 

any thoughts?


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 8, 2012)

The ones that are 600 or so? Yeah, I've been looking at them, look like a decent safe at a decent price.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 8, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> The ones that are 600 or so? Yeah, I've been looking at them, look like a decent safe at a decent price.



they have a nice big one... for about 1000... now last year they had it on a black friday special... and I always get 10% and sometimes 15% coupons in the mail...


----------



## Genius. (Sep 9, 2012)

For $600-$1000 you can be into a Liberty safe. My parents picked up a pretty nice one about a year ago for about $700-$800 on sale.



I would first make sure you find out where the safe is made. You don't want no Chi-Com crap.

Also, don't quote me, but if I remember hearing at one point there are very few actuall safe manufacturers. One company can make safes and just throw a different color of paint on and a different sticker on.

Maybe Dinger will chime in, he knows a lot about safes, or shoot him a PM


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 10, 2012)

Liberty makes them in the US for a little more money. I think it was $700 at a local gun shop. I ended up stepping up to a fatboy jr since I didn't think everything I wanted to put in would fit in the smaller size.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 10, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Liberty makes them in the US for a little more money. I think it was $700 at a local gun shop. I ended up stepping up to a fatboy jr since I didn't think everything I wanted to put in would fit in the smaller size.



They always say buy 2 safe sizes bigger than what you think you need.

I think there is a lot to be said about that. If I were to have picked out a safe 2 years ago that was the size I needed at the time, I'd need a second safe.

The more I get into shooting the more firearms I need.

Guess I better make a vault in my basement.....


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> They always say buy 2 safe sizes bigger than what you think you need.



Yup,

Not just for additional storage. Rifles and shotguns can get a lot of nicks and dings when being removed or when another firearm near them is removed from the safe, unless you want to empty everything out and put it back in when selecting the long gun of choice,

Take Care


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I really need a bigger one that what I got. The 338 takes up almost a whole row by itself. I should have got a 60" wide instead of 48".


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 10, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Also, don't quote me, but if I remember hearing at one point there are very few actuall safe manufacturers. One company can make safes and just throw a different color of paint on and a different sticker on.



If I remember correctly there is about 8 mainstream safe manufacturers. The rest are rebadged. The OP safe is ok. But, IMHO, when concerned about theft, they are all about the same. They will all keep the standard burglar out. But for someone who knows what they are doing and really want to get in, forget it. Unless you want to spend the big bucks. Then, there is fire rating which (I believe) they are all put to the same limits for their respective ratings.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 10, 2012)

I kinds figured for fire they would be about the same... since many of them are tested by UL... and yeah as for theft... a pro with time can pretty much get in anywhere... if he sees it... would not the best safe be one that is not seen?


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 10, 2012)

here is the one I am looking at... 

Cannon TS6040 Wide Body Safe, 48 Gun Capacity - 3910204 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 10, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> here is the one I am looking at...
> 
> Cannon TS6040 Wide Body Safe, 48 Gun Capacity - 3910204 | Tractor Supply Company



The USB port would be nice to store essential backup information, like Arboristsite posts. :msp_wink:


----------



## Genius. (Sep 10, 2012)

Me personally, for a safe, I'm not concerned about theft and keeping bad guys out as
I am about fire rating.

Someone is always around our house, and if not, one of our neighbors are, and we watch each other. Between our three houses, there are eyes 24-7-365


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 21, 2012)

update.... TSC has the one safe now $200 off (down to $799) ... and 6 months no interest .... damn thats tempting....


----------



## Genius. (Sep 21, 2012)

The thing that scares me about the tsc safes is they are electronic keypads. I have had very very very very very bad luck with key pad combination pads and safes.

I like a good old fashion dial


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 22, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> The thing that scares me about the tsc safes is they are electronic keypads. I have had very very very very very bad luck with key pad combination pads and safes.
> 
> I like a good old fashion dial



unfortunately... here its harder than hens teeth to find one that is a dial....


----------



## Genius. (Sep 22, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> unfortunately... here its harder than hens teeth to find one that is a dial....



I know it, it seems like all the safes that are sold in the big box stores have a electronic lock on them


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 22, 2012)

Patriot safes is another US company that will deliver to your home. They make larger safes compared to the tsc ones.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 22, 2012)

I know there are better safes out there.... but I don't need a 3rd mortgage ....


----------



## Genius. (Sep 22, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I know there are better safes out there.... but I don't need a 3rd mortgage ....



A farmer with only 3 mortgages, your doing good:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 23, 2012)

Guns started to be the first things stolen from peoples homes in the early 1980's in this area. Two of the bigger gun stores started stocking them on their floors for people to look at and buy. It was a learning curve for them, You had to retract the bolts and fix it so they didn't protrude or the safe got huge dings and chips around the door from the bolts. I bought a 30 gun $1500 Liberty for $750.00 as a damaged floor model as a result of those bolt damages. The safe is full plus pistoles on shelves and I have at least 4 stached in hiding spots.
Those pain chips don't bother me one bit, my guns are as safe as they can be in a persons home from common crooks and children that come with their parents to visit.

I would check to see If TSC can get a dial safe for you, for that price before droping the bucks!

Mine is in the finished basement, we run a dehmidifer in the spring and summer but I installed a 24 inch golden rod just the same.
Beats having to remember to change out the other moisture protection about every 6 months.

Goldenrod Dehumidifiers | Dehumidifiers for Gun Safes, Airplanes, Cars, Boats, Cabinets, etc....

 Al


----------



## redprospector (Oct 2, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Me personally, for a safe, I'm not concerned about theft and keeping bad guys out as
> I am about fire rating.
> 
> Someone is always around our house, and if not, one of our neighbors are, and we watch each other. Between our three houses, there are eyes 24-7-365



Those were my "famous last words" before they broke in and took all the firearms that my Dad left me when he died. 
Neighbors were home, but never heard or saw a thing.
Hindsight's 20-20, I'll be spending more on a safe than any single firearm.

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 3, 2012)

*Also is a must to record all serial numbers of all guns, take pictures and make sure to high light any blemishes and special markings.*
One of the fellows I worked with had one of those real fancy glass door gun cabnits despite all us at work saying they were not cool to own any longer.
He had that cool cabnit cleaned out for him. He called the cops and reported the theift. Not one serial number to give them, only make model and caliber.
He started going to pawn shops to try find them, and did a couple but with no serial numbers he could not prove it. He had to buy fromn the pawn shop and old rifle his dad had given him.

 Al


----------

